# Pilotes Windows 7 Bootcamp



## Maverick_ (5 Août 2012)

Bonsoir à tous, 

Je viens vers vous car j'ai décidé d'installer une partition windows 7 sur mon mac. Jusque la aucun soucis.
Cependant dans beaucoup de tutoriels, il est indiqué d'installer les pilotes grâce au CD d'installation de snow leopard. Mais maintenant il n'y a plus de CD de Lion et encore moins de Mountain Lion.

Pourriez vous m'aider ? ou me donner un lien qui expliquerai une alternative.

merci d'avance


----------



## edd72 (5 Août 2012)

Quand tu lances l'Assistant BC, il y a pourtant un bouton en bas à gauche concernant le guide d'installation.


----------



## r e m y (5 Août 2012)

Quand tu lances l'assistant BootCamp, il propose de telecharger les pilotes pour les mettre sur clé usb


----------



## Maverick_ (5 Août 2012)

Oui je viens de voir ca : pilote pour prise en charge de windows. Je le télécharge actuellement sur mon disque dur. Cependant je trouve ca très long ? 

est-ce normal?


----------



## evangelion-007 (5 Août 2012)

Personnellement, lorsque j'ai installer Windows en Dual-Boot sur mon iMac, j'ai utilisais "Tout les Drivers", il scanne tout et te propose les bond fichier ainsi que les dernières mises à jours


----------



## Maverick_ (6 Août 2012)

merci pour votre aide ! j'ai réussi a tout installer sans trop de problèmes.


----------



## SnowRider69 (6 Août 2012)

evangelion-007 a dit:


> Personnellement, lorsque j'ai installer Windows en Dual-Boot sur mon iMac, j'ai utilisais "Tout les Drivers", il scanne tout et te propose les bond fichier ainsi que les dernières mises à jours



A éviter quand même touslesdrivers car les pilotes que tu vas télécharger ne sont pas optimisés pour Mac, de plus, le Windows Support (ou pilotes BOOTCAMP) fourni par Apple permet à ton côté OSX de gérer sans problème la partition BOOTCAMP et permet aussi côté BOOTCAMP d'avoir accès aux raccourcis clavier (luminosité, etc...) ainsi qu'aux réglages du trackpad comme on les connais sous OSX (sans les gestes à 3 ou 4 doigts)...


----------



## evangelion-007 (6 Août 2012)

Ok, sa je savais pas. Je sélectionne les drivers celons le materiels et la date de mise à jour, je vérifie les échos avant d'installer. Et je privilégie ceux d'Apple.


----------



## link93300 (7 Août 2012)

evangelion-007 a dit:


> Ok, sa je savais pas. Je sélectionne les drivers celons le materiels et la date de mise à jour, je vérifie les échos avant d'installer. Et je privilégie ceux d'Apple.



En même temps des mise à jours de pilote made in apple, il n'y en a pas beaucoup ... Si on devait attendre apple a chaque mise à jours des pilotes catalyst (ATI) par exemple, ce serait la cata pour ce faire un bon jeux sous bootcamp 

Perso j'ai toujours TOUT mis à jour via touslesdrivers et aucun soucis depuis mon premier bootcamp sur XP pro, même les controleurs intel était mis à jour par touslesdrivers


----------

